# A bunch of pics of different things



## Clementine_3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a few recent pics that I've taken. 
First up are of my good girl, Lilly. She's 20 months old and is a nut  These were taken from my phone so aren't so great.











This is one of my snakes, Ira is 3 years old and a tad over 5' long.





This little fella was out in back the other week, first time I saw him during the day. I barely had enough time to grab my camera and snap twice!










And this is my new smoking buddy. LOL. I go on my deck to smoke and he's moved in to keep me company. He's only about 1/4" long, with legs he's still under an inch. He's really cool though so he can stay. He stays upside down on the underside of the web. First pic is his belly and the second of his butt...can't get one of his back 'cause he's upside down all the time!










Sorry for the story book


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 17, 2009)

I LOVE your shepherd! She's a beauty. Everyone here thinks I'm nuts because I really like those big yellow spiders that spin webs around my pond. I'm always telling people to be careful of this web or that web...my pet spiders. These things are huge...probably close to an inch just the body. I never thought to take a picture of them and they're gone now. You only see them in early spring.

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 17, 2009)

I want your shep.. my next dog will be a shepard.. Lilly is very pretty.. No more kept snakes, not until they come out with snake chow out of the bag for them..  I CANT believe you caught thath fox with your camera.. OMG I had one run across my yard a week ago and he was moving so fast I didnt have time to get my daugters out to see him, I called them on the phone, just my luck I had my phone but not my camera.. lol.. 

SPIDERS!!!stomp stomp stomp... as matter of fact just killed bunches of them today.. and their babies too.. lol.. we have 3 acreas here, they are welcome to go play live anywhere but on my house, in my house or porch.. uggg I still feel like I have things crawling on me after seeing them today...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Clementine_3 with pic like those you can write all the story books you like. Lilly is beautiful. I wish my phone took pics like those. I like snakes so I this Ira is gorgeous. And the fox well what can I say but I love really love the pic of it looking at you. Spiders are not my thing but I can admire how colorful that one is. And how nice of it to come sit with you on our porch.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh spiders and I do NOT mix well. I fainted when I saw a Baboon Spider in our old holiday pad - eeeeeek. have you ever seen a baboon spider? Google it....I think you'd faint too!

On a happier note, your Lily is beautiful !!!! She looks so regal, really lovely! The pic of the fox looking at you is a lucky one - Im sure its not often they stop for a photo op


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2009)

I think those are awesome pics for a cell phone, they are also nice pics.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
Lilly is great, she is a red and black so a very deep chestnut color. I have to get better pictures of her but when I have my camera pointed at her she runs up to me to see what we are doing. Silly pup. The rest are with my regular camera, just hers are with my phone. It did a better job than I thought it would though.
I had seen that fox for about a week almost every night around 10 so was surprised to see him in the morning. I opened the sliding glass door, saw him, ran for my camera, went out on the deck and snapped twice then he was gone in a flash. It was very nice of him to pose for me while he was around though (maybe he can teach Lilly to do that).
I don't mind spiders, as long as they are not huge and they stay outside. I usually get a few grass spiders on the deck, and some other kind (don't know what they are) and I'm OK with them out there. As long as they mind their own business and stay outside I leave them alone. Once they cross the threshold and come in though...game over.
Stazz...you can keep your Baboons!! LOL. I'm afraid they are NOT welcome on my deck


----------



## Stazz (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL Clementine, I agree !!! Baboon spiders are not welcome anywhere near me! hhahaha. No spiders are. But my two worst ones I've ever seen and have scarred me mentally for life are those, and rain spiders. EEEEK.

Lily sounds so funny though! A real character.


----------



## Isa (Jun 18, 2009)

Really nice pictures Clementine,
Lilly looks like a really good dog and she is beautiful. 
I love the pics of the fox, so nice...
Ira looks great 
Hmm and what can I say about the spider...


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, since I am in a picture taking mode anyway, here are some of the snakes that I just took! I have 2 Irian Jaya Carpet pythons, Ira and Peggy Sue. 

Ira:










Peggy Sue:


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 18, 2009)

I too enjoyed your pictures. I used to have shepherds years ago. they are the smartest dogs, she's really pretty.


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice snakes, they look huge


----------



## chadk (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice carpet pythons. Most i've seen have a rather mean look to them (in my opinion). Yours look pretty mellow. I like the perch in the last pic.

We had a German Shepherd for years. Awesome dog. Eventually I had to put her down around 12-13yrs of age. 

That fox is cool. Hopefully if you an outdoor tort pen they are safe from him though!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Isa, they aren't that huge...for snakes  Ira is 5' and Peggy Sue is just over 4', she will get bigger though (theoretically bigger than Ira). I was trying to find something to give an idea of how thick they are and came up empty. I realized not everyone has my same exact glassware and jars of 'stuff'. LOL. It's really hard to measure and guesstimate these things but I would say he is 2" at his thickest part, so a bit smaller than a tennis ball. I measured the 'branch' that is on the far left of Peggy Sue's tree, she is leaning up against it with two coils, that is 3".
They are pretty mellow Chad, they just hang out for the most part. When I take them out they are very curious and 'on the move'. I really enjoy them, they don't hide a lot and are usually in their tree or on the ledge, great 'display' snakes.
No worries about the fox and Turtle. I live in an apartment complex and they spray the lawn so he doesn't have an outside enclosure. He comes out on the deck with me sometimes though.
Lilly is very smart but still in the stupid puppy stage. She knows the rules but just can't follow them all, especially when there is a pine cone sitting RIGHT THERE on a walk or a leaf blowing by. How can a girl not want to chase that? She is pretty good about 'leave it' except when it comes to Turtle, and I can't blame her there. It's not her fault, she will lay down and just watch him but he always seems to make a bee-line for her and then she just can't help herself! She just smells him and then looks sad because he never plays with her, he just turns around and walks away. She stays put and longingly waits for another 'drive by' visit.


----------

